# India to Purchase the C17



## Glider (Apr 26, 2010)

I understand that India are trying to purchase ten C17 transports. You have to admit with Boeing almost desperate to keep the production lines open you can be sure that they were able to get a good price.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 26, 2010)

Trying is the key word. UK is "trying" to purchase some more too.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 27, 2010)

I guess they are "trying" to collect the money, I dont see any other obstacle to but it.


----------

